# DLink 2750u ADSL Router for Cable Internet



## mitraark (Apr 27, 2015)

Have a Dlink 2750u ADSL router which I intend to use for Cable Internet , input is a RJ45 cable, static IP

Any one knows how to bypass the DSL ATM COnfiguration page and directly setup using static IP?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 27, 2015)

You need to configure the Router in non-modem mode i.e. Wireless Router Access mode.


----------



## sygeek (May 5, 2015)

Plug in the RJ45 cable to any of the LAN port and you're good to go. You can delete your previous DSL settings but you don't need to do anything else.


----------



## bikramjitkar (May 5, 2015)

I had the same router but could not get it to work with cable internet as it does not have mac address spoofing. Let us know if you can make it work.


----------

